# How do you decide which size?



## DollyAnna (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello everyone! I have been admiring the poodles for years now, and I finally have enough time and money to get one! I do not have any dogs of my own at this time, but my roommate has a small mixed breed boy. I also plan on having more than one dog in my home eventually. I cant seem to decide which size of poodle to get. I live in Nevada, and I am home a lot. I think all three sizes are so beautiful and have great personalities, but I just cant choose! Lol. 

I heard toys are very fragile, are they just as fragile as any toy breed or are they more fragile? I am a very outdoorsy person, when the weather is nice, I used to take my Chihuahua on long walks/hikes/camping. He was nothing like a Chihuahua should be, he was like a Doberman in a little body lol. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't think toy poodles are more fragile than other toys, unless they are at the very bottom of the size scale. Unfortunately there has been a vogue for tiny dogs, and very small dogs have been bred together even when they probably should not have been. Some of the offspring may be healthy and robust, others are less so. If you have Chihuahuas you will know that there are some risks small dogs face that bigger dogs do not - but I think that if you looked for a reasonably sized toy poodle you would have no problems. Poppy is 10-11 inches (within the UK size range for a toy) and has never had any problems at all (touch wood!). 

Sorry - that really doesn't help you choose between the sizes at all, does it!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I would think if you are outdoorsy and active, a mini or a standard would probably be a better choice, but a lot of things go into that decision. 

One of the biggest considerations is cost and grooming. The bigger the poodle, the more he eats, the more his vet bills are, the more grooming he requires, the more expensive the grooming is, etc. 

I'm also very outdoorsy and go hiking, kayaking, etc. very often. I find that my standards are perfect companions for these sorts of activities, but I can't say a mini or toy wouldn't because I've never had one. Good luck making that decision!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I think the best bet is to consider your lifestyle honestly, and choose accordingly. I was a little afraid of the idea of getting a toy, due to the fact that I am an outdoorsy/running/biking farm type gal, and I didn't want a toy to get mushed by my feet or a cow (haha-I'm probably just paranoid). I am sure I wouldn't have accidentally killed a toy, but it was a huge anxiety for me, and I can't say that I would have had the freedom in my mind to enjoy a toy as much as my more 'solid' standard. In hindsight, a mini would have been a better companion for our terrier, but I like that my standard is big enough that when we walk I can rest my hand on his shoulder (awwww).


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

I had a mini poodle for many years, and, after he passed away last year, got a standard poodle puppy this year. 

I think both can be great for active people (hiking, walking, running, etc.), but one thing I'm definitely noticing is that my mini was a bit more, shall we say, forgiving in terms of training. That is, if he pulled on the leash sometimes it wasn't really a problem. If he got excited and jumped at someone, it wasn't really a problem. If he insisted on sitting on my lap in the car instead of the back seat, it was okay (although not the safest choice). Don't get me wrong here... I realise we *should* have trained him not to do any of these things, but we were a bit slack about his behaviour in some respects, and there were no serious consequences because of his small size. With our standard, we're being way more vigilant with his training. If a big dog pulls on the leash or jumps at people, I feel it causes bigger problems, and I find we're spending a lot more time making sure that our spoo doesn't do these things. Again, I understand that small and large dogs should be trained to the same standards, and would encourage you to do that no matter what size dog you get.

There's also the issue of portability and size... our mini was easy to pick up and carry, and consequently got to go a few more places (into stores, for example, and sometimes to my no-dogs-allowed office when it was a quiet day at work). It was easier to pick him up to protect him from potentially scary situations (i.e. that really big dog who's running loose is coming towards us), and easier, in his senior years, to pick him up to carry him up/down stairs, help him on/off furniture, etc. He also took up less space! The small sofa and queen size bed that we had provided lots of space for two of us and the mini poodle, but we've already had to upgrade to a king size bed to accommodate our standard. 

Of course, with a standard there's more of him to love, and more of him to cuddle with. Although our spoo is only four months old, I expect that as he gets older he'll be less delicate than a mini, so we'll hopefully be able to eventually do a little biking with him, won't have to worry so much about him getting hurt while playing with other dogs, and will hopefully trip over him less - our mini had a special talent for getting underfoot, and I worried about accidentally stepping on him or something. I'm early on in the process of having a standard, and expect that I'll continue to learn about the advantages/challenges unique to that size as we go along.

I think all sizes of poodle are wonderful, and don't think you can go wrong with any of them. Have fun with your search!


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

For us there were a few factors. I decided I wanted a small standard or large minature for the following reasons:
- leggy enough to keep up on moderatly long runs (7-8 miles)
- large enough to not be at risk of being swooped up by a raptor on a hike
- large enough to "sound" large behind our wood fence or the front door
- small enough to sit between the my legs in a kayak
- small enough for me to pick up if I needed to due to loose dogs/etc on a run

We were lucky to find a small standard who at just a bit over 20 inches and 30 lbs fits the bill perfectly.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have had minis and toys and all were very hearty. My healthiest and fiestiest poodle is a 3 lb bundle who thinks she is 30 lbs. Just because a dog is tiny does not mean they are not healthy. She can run, jump and play for hours and I do not notice any difference in her as opposed to the 7 lb and 8 lb toys I have. 

My mini was a miss priss who never wanted to walk anywhere and certainly never got dirty on purpose. Lol.

I think personality plays a part in each dog just as size does. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

My person choice of tiny is because I love toting them with me everywhere and I have a bad back and I can still pick them up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DollyAnna (Jan 29, 2013)

fjm said:


> I don't think toy poodles are more fragile than other toys, unless they are at the very bottom of the size scale. Unfortunately there has been a vogue for tiny dogs, and very small dogs have been bred together even when they probably should not have been. Some of the offspring may be healthy and robust, others are less so. If you have Chihuahuas you will know that there are some risks small dogs face that bigger dogs do not - but I think that if you looked for a reasonably sized toy poodle you would have no problems. Poppy is 10-11 inches (within the UK size range for a toy) and has never had any problems at all (touch wood!).
> 
> Sorry - that really doesn't help you choose between the sizes at all, does it!


Thank you so much! I appreciate everyones advice! My neighbor has a small mini and she is such a doll! I love bringing my dog everywhere with me and Im leaning more towards a toy or mini. Do their overall personality and attributes differ from these sizes, or are they the same (I know each dog is different, but overall is there any differences) I just cant choose which baby to get!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Toys and minis seem to have fewer health concerns than standards.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I do not notice much difference personality wise between my mini and the toys. I just love tiny tiny dogs. Easier to handle and carry. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

I only got my mpoo a few months ago, so I recently went through the same decision regarding size. My previous dog was a collie and during her senior years it was really tough for me to help her if she had trouble with the stairs. So, I decided that 40 pounds or so was the maximum size dog that would be realistic for me to have. I was hoping for a small spoo or large mpoo, but ended up with a mid-sized mpoo (he was a rescue). 

One note on toys, I have known a tpoo that broke her leg jumping off the bed. I've heard that its a pretty common injury for toy dogs. I don't know if that really classifies them as "fragile" (after all, a bed is really high compared to how big a toy is) but you certainly have to be a bit more careful with them.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle has jumped from beds (he is a daredevil) and had no issues. I think this would be more of an issue when they are a puppy or if they are on the smaller side. He has a great personality - all dog but I would probably pick a mini if I planned on taking him on a lot of hikes and runs. If you go more than a couple of miles he will probably get tired. I also keep watch whenever we are outside for hawks. I think this would be less of an issue for a mini. One great plus with a toy if if you fly they can travel with you in the cabin.


----------



## DollyAnna (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you! My Chihuahua was a dare devil too, he jumped from heights and was a rough and tumble guy, not very 'fragile', prefered rough play with big dogs rather than the small ones. He was the only small dog Ive had, so I am not used to delicate dogs, but I would like to bring my dog everywhere with me. 

I was thinking a male toy on the larger side with a tougher personality? Or would a mini on the smaller side be better?


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

I wanted a smaller size standard, I like the size. When I go out on walks I prefer having a somewhat large dog, I just feel safer. I would certainly consider getting a smaller dog some day, but right now I prefer larger sized. 
Whichever size you decide on, just make sure to pick a breeder who does all the health testing. All the sizes have various issues, you can never have too much health testing!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

DollyAnna said:


> Thank you! My Chihuahua was a dare devil too, he jumped from heights and was a rough and tumble guy, not very 'fragile', prefered rough play with big dogs rather than the small ones. He was the only small dog Ive had, so I am not used to delicate dogs, but I would like to bring my dog everywhere with me.
> 
> I was thinking a male toy on the larger side with a tougher personality? Or would a mini on the smaller side be better?


Your chi sounds like my toy! Atticus can go miles upon miles of hikes and likes to venture out into the lake to swim. He is boundless energy. His small size (4.5 pounds) makes it easy for me to bring him along to more places, and if something bad were to happen I am able to scoop him up and carry him if need be. He is little guy but he thinks hes a 50 pound shepherd.

That little speck on top of the hill is my adventurous little man hiking thru the Badlands with my brother and I. 

Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

My 3 lb bundle jumped off our kitchen counter onto ceramic tile and just kept going. It was a cringe and hold your breath moment for me and I learned 2 things that day. First that Penelope is a screecher and second never to try pulling her old man ear hair while she is on the counter. Now we sit on the couch and her screeching is ignored by me. Jumping from that height for her must be like a person jumping out a third floor window. Yikes. I still shake thinking about what could have happened. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DollyAnna (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you! I think I am going to get a larger toy.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> Swizzle has jumped from beds (he is a daredevil) and had no issues. I think this would be more of an issue when they are a puppy or if they are on the smaller side.


I didnt mean to imply EVERY toy will get hurt if they jump off beds. My cousins' poodle was an adult when she broke her leg, and she was average size for a tpoo. Like I said, I wouldn't really say they are more fragile, but proportionally a couch or a bed is "taller" to a toy dog.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I wanted a big dog that could keep up in my dog walking club! I also knew that I wanted to learn to groom myself and bigger is easier! I have heard the mini is more active ... my two spoos are not any more trouble than a cat in the house. All they do is follow me around and lay down. I do take them on a 4 mile walk most days... On the down side, I had two shih tuz's before these girls and they did not bring in the dirt that these big gals do. I am constantly cleaning my wood floors and looking forward to spring and things drying up! My big dogs can get in the car, tub , on the grooming table by themselves. They are large enough that my 3 year old grandson is not falling on them ect. I also think the standard is the most beautiful!

P.S. The st poodle is a great watchdog!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a 12.5lb 13 3/4" mini and a 5lb 10" toy. Portability wise toy hands down altho mini is not far behind and you can still travel with her fine. They both make great outdoor dogs and my husband scaled a glacier with my mini moving mainly on her own. My toy has never broken anything and we have a tall bed but I don't allow them to jump on and off my bed either.. My toy is more susceptible to other dogs wanting to pick on her and have to make sure no birds of prey get. My mini has successfully retaliated against a dobie, husky, and lab when they got too pushy. She's fearless and a more alpha personality with other dogs. She does get along with most dogs so long as they don't "disrespect" her. The lab was the first as she snatched an ear wrapper which was apparently treason and she put her on her back. It's nice the toy has a body guard lol. You can get a nice oversized toy from some show breeders. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

I wanted a poodle because I wasn't allergic, and I wanted a mini because I wanted a dog I could pick up easily. My spouse, however, didn't want a "little pooper" so he wanted a standard. In my case, we ended up with a standard not because of practical reasons, but it's just what the spouse wanted LOL


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

I have been blessed to have had a miniature mix and a ruff tuff toy poodle who weighed 4.5 pounds. Now I am even more blessed to have a standard. Each size brings it positives and negatives to the table. While I do sometimes miss the smaller size angels that have shared my life I (dog poop patrol). I would not hesitate to get another standard poodle. Rhett has shown me so much joy and love. It is so wonderful to see him be with the family and grow into the special angel that he will become. Spend time around each size if you have the opportunity. You will "know the right size " when the moment arrives.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Your point is a fair one. I do think very tiny toys and toy puppies are more likely to break a leg but I just wanted to point out that once they grow up a little they are pretty sturdy. Swizzle amazes me with the heavy things he picks up and the way he can flip his kind of large Costco bed. 

I don't want you all to think that I allow Swizzle to jump from the bed. He has done it but only when he is trying to tease me. I did not even allow him to walk up stairs till he was a year old. Now, when he has the zoomies, he sounds like thoroughbreds racing at the track and will occasionally scare me to death with his athletic feats. He has always been amazingly coordinated though and seems to know his limits.


----------



## DollyAnna (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you! Where would I go to see all 3 sizes? Should I go to 3 different breeders?


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Fifi was a 12 pound mini. She was an amazing dog and great with my children...even a newborn coming home. She was a rescue and she picked me by winning over my heart instantly. 

My new puppy, Oreo, is also a mini. I rent and my landlord, who doesn't allow dogs, fell so completely in love with Fifi that she made an exception, says I can only get another dog if it is like Fifi. Both of Oreo's parents are mini's. The mom has shorter legs and a longer torso and the dad has longer legs and a shorter body... They are both 12 pounds though.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

A dog show is a great option to see all three.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DollyAnna (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you! I only know of the AKC dog show that is on tv once a year. Is there other little shows that are local throughout the year?


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

We have them in Cleveland couple times a year. Depending on what big city you live near you should be able to find one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

*Michelle -* love the pic of Atticus!!!!! 

We have a toy and wouldn't have it any other way :-D Bella is a go all day 4.5 pound ruler of our home. She is tiny and could easily get hurt so we do take reasonable precautions but wrapped in bubble wrap she is not.

Here is a pic to try to show her size: She is in our grooming room - the bag beside is a CC ring tote.










If you had a Chi out in the trail then an outgoing toy would definitely work. However, you do know the challenges of a small dog out there too so a mini would give you the awesome poodle in a larger package.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

DollyAnna said:


> Thank you! I only know of the AKC dog show that is on tv once a year. Is there other little shows that are local throughout the year?


Google - "akc conformation show 2013 (your state)" and you should come up with a list. I live in a remote area and still have quite a few within a couple of hour drive.


----------



## DollyAnna (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

*Spoo vs Mpoo*

I have both an oversized mini and a standard. I love both, but having each of them has been a very different experience. I think it really comes down to your lifestyle, preferences and expendable income.

Good things about minis:
Slightly more portable, and crate/bed takes up less space in your house.
Significantly cheaper (grooming, feeding, vet, etc).
Can walk/hike/play all day long (don't let the size fool you!)...and can do it inside if the weather is bad! 
Takes less time to groom.
Less likely to knock over your guests/easier to walk when you are in the training stage...and doesn't hurt when they step on your toes ;-)

Good things about standards:
You get the BIG DOG experience...rewarding to hug, awesome deep bark, and just REGAL looking.
Slightly calmer/more "go-with-the-flow."
Awesome running partner (my neighbor's 15 yo spoo still runs 2-3 miles every day).
Lots and lots and lots of endurance.
Durable/too big to trip on.

Both are awesome. I will say the mini has been slightly easier to own due to the significant exercise requirements of our spoo, but I would happily recommend either size. Not having lived with a toy, I can't comment on them.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I think attending a few shows is an excellent idea. I did this when trying to find a breeder. Just make sure to ask questions after they are done in the ring. Often the owners are sitting in the benches by the ring and they will generally strike a conversation.


----------



## Radar (Aug 22, 2012)

You can always be like me. Pick out the larger toy in the litter. Seven months later Rusty is the perfect "mini" at around 16" and weighing in at 14#.:aetsch:


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

Radar said:


> You can always be like me. Pick out the larger toy in the litter. Seven months later Rusty is the perfect "mini" at around 16" and weighing in at 14#.:aetsch:


Wow, is it typical for a toy to grow into an oversized mini! It sounds like he is finishing up in the small standard poodle range!


----------



## Radar (Aug 22, 2012)

Pluto said:


> Wow, is it typical for a toy to grow into an oversized mini! It sounds like he is finishing up in the small standard poodle range!


Not sure really. We always had golden retrievers and this past year had to put ours down. Decided to downsize and settled on poodle. We originally were looking at mini's , but found this litter and loved the little guy and he was the largest in litter. So we brought him home and actually we are quite happy with his size (whatever that ends up being). I have to say he is adorable and loves people. Could not ask for a better companion.


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

Radar said:


> Not sure really. We always had golden retrievers and this past year had to put ours down. Decided to downsize and settled on poodle. We originally were looking at mini's , but found this litter and loved the little guy and he was the largest in litter. So we brought him home and actually we are quite happy with his size (whatever that ends up being). I have to say he is adorable and loves people. Could not ask for a better companion.


I really love that larger mini size too! We had a mini that we adopted at about a year old from our local animal shelter that was 15-16" and 25-30 lbs (he had a good tuck up, but was also very broad chested with big bones and funky confirmation). We were looking for something around that size when we got our standard. Well I was, SO wanted a larger dog, but he isn't the one doing all the work. I just never would have guessed a toy would grow that large, and would not have thought to investigate that option.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I've had minis for most of my dog owning life. I did my own grooming. Many years ago I went to look at a litter of standard poodle puppies. The puppies were adorable. The breeder proudly showed me the mother and grandmother. As I gazed at those two lovely spoos with the long long legs and pictured the grooming requirements, I knew this was not the size for me. At my current age I would not get a dog I couldn't help into a car or onto a grooming table. I currently have two toys. Beau at 12 in. is oversized, but I selected him, because he was larger. Belle, his half sister, is 10 in. at the shoulder, but she is a force to be reconned with. Find a breeder you like and go meet their dogs.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

It seems like you've kind of decided on a toy and that's what I find people usually do...they are attracted to one of the sizes. They all have the awesome poodle personality, so it's wonderful that we have the option to choose such a variety of sizes! Also, you can find different personalities in each of the sizes, and that's kind of the more important thing. In each size you'll find more outgoing dogs, more active dogs, more training-motivated, etc... Back to sizes, I personally love the standards because they love to run with me but they are calm in the house. They have the wonderful big, solid mass of a big dog (and that intimidating deep, big dog bark) but they still love to cuddle on my lap (one at at time! Otherwise. together, they would be 100 lbs of dog!). To me grooming is not a big deal, you just do it. Big dogs are a bit easier to groom because you don't have the tiny little paws to shave, all the planes are larger. However when it comes to getting hurt by other dogs, you'd be just as protective over a standard as a toy! Whichever size you choose, you will love them like crazy. How exciting to be in position of choosing! Oh, and what colour do you favour?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I have two sizes..an oversized mini and oversized toy. Both have pros and cons. Trev (mini) is harder to carry for long distances for example. Raven (toy) could more easily be harmed by other dogs or by being stepped on. Of the two though, Raven is definitely the toughest. He has no fear and is quite robust. He takes flying leaps off everything...not that I let him, but it happens. When playing with the other dogs, he is always the one getting rolled or stepped on. Never cries or whines, just picks himself up and keeps going! He's learned that ankle bites are quite effective with the other dogs.  All that to say, I am as careful with him as I can be. But I can't control everything he does all the time! 

Temperament wise, minis seem to orient themselves more towards one or two people, and the rest are either ignored or accepted as "friends". I've observed this in more minis than just Trev. Raven on the other hand, loves everyone, and would probably go home with someone if I let him. Sure I'm his mom, but why stick with one mom when there are other potential moms out there?! I don't know if he is the norm though, he seemed to get an extra large dose of confidence and socialness when he was born lol. I have met very few well bred toys, most are from puppy mills and backyard breeders and are usually nervous and/or shy. 

If I were to recommend a size though it would be minis. Big enough to go for long hikes and be as outdoorsy as you want and play with larger dogs (a consideration with me since I have a larger dog) small enough to travel well and be picked up if needed.


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

I have noticed my mini playing favorites, too. He loves me, but is definitely my OH's dog. Actually he loves everyone, but that is the order: my husband, then me, then everyone else. This can change, though...when my husband deployed, our mini bonded to me, and remained "my" dog even for about a month after my husband came home...after that I became second favorite again. Oh well! =P

My standard on the other hand, is a family dog and has not bonded to one of us over the other. 

Not sure if all mpoos/spoos are like this.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle is definitely in heaven when we have a big family get together as he loves everybody up but he definitely is more attached to me and my husband. Swizzle would not happily go off with anyone but he is OK to be left with relatives if we go on a trip which is a huge plus. my Aussie use to pine and not eat for several days.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Indy is definitely most attached to me, while Maddy adores my hubby. They love the kids too but there is a very deep attachment to us.


----------



## Radar (Aug 22, 2012)

Pluto said:


> I really love that larger mini size too! We had a mini that we adopted at about a year old from our local animal shelter that was 15-16" and 25-30 lbs (he had a good tuck up, but was also very broad chested with big bones and funky confirmation). We were looking for something around that size when we got our standard. Well I was, SO wanted a larger dog, but he isn't the one doing all the work. I just never would have guessed a toy would grow that large, and would not have thought to investigate that option.


Miss the mark on my original post. Actually was going by estimate of the wife. Actually he is more like a tad under 14" not 16". Still definitely over sized for a toy. Don't have clue how he will end up. Seven months old, but haven't noticed a lot of height difference in past month or so.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Three Sizes*

How about barking and the three sizes? Is there a difference? HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't know of any difference in barking in each size except the standards bark is usually deeper and my tiny Penelope sounds like a squeak toy. LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DollyAnna (Jan 29, 2013)

Indiana said:


> It seems like you've kind of decided on a toy and that's what I find people usually do...they are attracted to one of the sizes. They all have the awesome poodle personality, so it's wonderful that we have the option to choose such a variety of sizes! Also, you can find different personalities in each of the sizes, and that's kind of the more important thing. In each size you'll find more outgoing dogs, more active dogs, more training-motivated, etc... Back to sizes, I personally love the standards because they love to run with me but they are calm in the house. They have the wonderful big, solid mass of a big dog (and that intimidating deep, big dog bark) but they still love to cuddle on my lap (one at at time! Otherwise. together, they would be 100 lbs of dog!). To me grooming is not a big deal, you just do it. Big dogs are a bit easier to groom because you don't have the tiny little paws to shave, all the planes are larger. However when it comes to getting hurt by other dogs, you'd be just as protective over a standard as a toy! Whichever size you choose, you will love them like crazy. How exciting to be in position of choosing! Oh, and what colour do you favour?


Thank you! I really do love small dogs, easier to bring everywhere with! Color is another 'big' decision lol. I love white and black. Im concerned about the whites getting dirty or staining the coat. But on the other hand Im worried the blacks will be too hot in the sun.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

White does have dirt issues to be sure. Black is great for that but hard to photograph. LOL. Actually I would love one of every color. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DollyAnna (Jan 29, 2013)

Poodlemama99 said:


> White does have dirt issues to be sure. Black is great for that but hard to photograph. LOL. Actually I would love one of every color.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Me too! Maybe a black/white parti would be best.


----------

